# Getting passports for a newborn VERY quickly (Aussie and US)



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone here had experience getting passports for a newborn really quickly? My baby is due at the beginning of August, and we're planning to travel to the US just two weeks later. We unfortunately can't postpone the trip any further, because our tickets have to be used by a certain date. It looks like we can probably get the baby's Australian passport relatively easily in that time, since their expedited service only takes two days (plus postal delivery time). I'm not so sure about the American passport, though. The US consulate website says that, if a person has a claim to US citizenship, they must travel into and out of the US on a US passport, but it doesn't say whether expedited service is possible. I sent an email, but it'll take them awhile to respond. Has anyone here had any experience getting a US passport expedited, particularly for a newborn? If we can't get the American passport in time, is it really a big deal if he/she travels on an Aussie passport?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Janet (I just can't call you Interplanet, sorry): 

I can't comment on the passports but your baby isn't an American until you apply in the US embassy/consulate in AU for the baby to be registered as an American. By virtue of birth in AU your baby is Australian (at least one parent is AU citizen or PR) and flys in and out of AU using the AU passport. The baby goes through the 'foreigner' line  in the US (you can still go on the US line and if you get a nice officer you can call over hubby with baby from the foreigner line to the USA only line). Don't forget to do the electronic visa thing before you go (once every two years for non-US citizens). 

So it works like this:
1. Baby is born in AU, is Australian by birth - at this point only has AU citizenship.
2. baby travels to US on the AU passport (like all other Australians)
3. when you are back from your US trip you can register baby as a US citizen at a US Consulate in AU (i.e. Melbourne Consulate)
4. Once baby is registered as a US Citizen (by descent) then baby can get a US Passport
5. Then baby flies AU to US using the following method (I got this from the US Consulate in Sydney, I keep a copy of this with my passport so I can show it to any Immi official in case there are questions).

When traveling out of Australia going to United Sates:
1. Show your Australian passport to the Airline staff in Australia who is going to give you your boarding pass, however you will need to show her/him your U.S. passport as well so this can be put on record that you are a citizen of the United States as well specially if you are travelling to the United States.
2. At the Customs area where you hand in the departure card, you will only need to hand your Australian passport to them. 
3. At U.S. port of entry you show your U.S. passport

When traveling out of United States:
1. Show your American passport and your Australian passport to the Airline staff
2. U.S. immigration show your U.S. passport and Australian passport
3. At Australian port of entry show your Australian passport. 

***
Send an e-mail to the local US Consulate about your travel plans and they do answer quite promptly (usually within 2-3 days). 

Good luck 



interplanetjanet said:


> Has anyone here had experience getting passports for a newborn really quickly? My baby is due at the beginning of August, and we're planning to travel to the US just two weeks later. We unfortunately can't postpone the trip any further, because our tickets have to be used by a certain date. It looks like we can probably get the baby's Australian passport relatively easily in that time, since their expedited service only takes two days (plus postal delivery time). I'm not so sure about the American passport, though. The US consulate website says that, if a person has a claim to US citizenship, they must travel into and out of the US on a US passport, but it doesn't say whether expedited service is possible. I sent an email, but it'll take them awhile to respond. Has anyone here had any experience getting a US passport expedited, particularly for a newborn? If we can't get the American passport in time, is it really a big deal if he/she travels on an Aussie passport?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all that, but I'm already aware of how to enter/leave Australia and the US. What I'm curious about is timescales. My firstborn is a dual citizen (born in US, Aussie citizenship by descent), so we've gone through it before. If we can get the new baby's birth registered and get both the passports before we leave, then the kids and I are all US citizens and my husband is a green card holder. Nobody should have to wait in the foreigner line, since permanent residents go in the same line as citizens. I'm just wondering if it's remotely possible to get the baby's birth registered and obtain a US passport within two weeks. I already emailed the consulate, and their auto-reply email said I should get a response within a week, but I was hoping someone else here has already had experience doing this.

As for getting the baby's US passport after returning to Australia, is this really acceptable? They make a specific point to emphasize on the consulate web page regarding reporting births abroad that:

"_Anyone who has a claim to U.S. citizenship must be in possession of a valid U.S. passport to enter and exit the United States, even if they have citizenship of another country, as well._"

By the way, I do NOT have an Australian passport. My husband has an Australian passport and US green card, I have a US passport and our son has both. Now we just need to sort out both for the new baby.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, let me see if I got it correct:
1. You - US and AU passports (you wrote you didn't and did have one below, so I'll assume you have both)
2. Hubby - AU passport, US PR (greencard)
3. Firstborn - US and AU passports (US by birth, AU by descent)
4. Secondborn to be (Baby) - AU by birth, US by descent (but if it can be done in time).

In that case I'd call up the consulate and get their answer. Since the timing is sensitive (what if baby doesn't show up exactly on time, what if it's a late baby?)

I'd specifically ask them:
If my baby is born very close to the time of travel can I fly with the baby on his/her AU passport and then register the birth when back in AU?

***
I have a feeling you already asked this to the consulate but just confirming.






interplanetjanet said:


> Thanks for all that, but I'm already aware of how to enter/leave Australia and the US. What I'm curious about is timescales. My firstborn is a dual citizen (born in US, Aussie citizenship by descent), so we've gone through it before. If we can get the new baby's birth registered and get both the passports before we leave, then the kids and I are all US citizens and my husband is a green card holder. Nobody should have to wait in the foreigner line, since permanent residents go in the same line as citizens. I'm just wondering if it's remotely possible to get the baby's birth registered and obtain a US passport within two weeks. I already emailed the consulate, and their auto-reply email said I should get a response within a week, but I was hoping someone else here has already had experience doing this.
> 
> As for getting the baby's US passport after returning to Australia, is this really acceptable? They make a specific point to emphasize on the consulate web page regarding reporting births abroad that:
> 
> ...


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

> OK, let me see if I got it correct:
> 1. You - US and AU passports (you wrote you didn't and did have one below, so I'll assume you have both)


Oops! That was a typo. I meant to say that I have a US passport, not an Australian one.



> 2. Hubby - AU passport, US PR (greencard)
> 3. Firstborn - US and AU passports (US by birth, AU by descent)
> 4. Secondborn to be (Baby) - AU by birth, US by descent (but if it can be done in time).


All correct.



> In that case I'd call up the consulate and get their answer. Since the timing is sensitive (what if baby doesn't show up exactly on time, what if it's a late baby?)


Yeah, I called the consulate. That was a futile endeavour, which is why I sent the email. I figured that, rather than keep trying to get through to the consulate by phone, it would be better to have the discussion documented through email anyway. If the baby is late, I'll have an elective cesarean. My first was born via emergency cesarean, so they will not induce me with the second one. Big babies run in both of our families and I have a very small frame, so I don't think going past my due date will be an option for me anyway. My first was born perfectly healthy and full term size and he was born five weeks early, so I'd be really surprised if #2 made it all the way to the due date.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't help more. I think your case is quite unique so when you do get a reply from the US Consulate be sure to post the reply here. They do reply pretty promptly (at least I found they did in AU). 

On a slightly unrelated note is it OK for a such a newly born baby to fly? I know I've seen babies on planes but they're usually a few months old, I've never seen one only a few days or weeks old flying (I'd be scared of germs as they don't have all their shots yet). Also if the baby is not born by flight day I don't think an airline lets you fly (I've ready something about no-no past month 7). I'm sure you've checked all this out but would love to know the answer.



interplanetjanet said:


> Oops! That was a typo. I meant to say that I have a US passport, not an Australian one.
> 
> 
> All correct.
> ...


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Sorry I couldn't help more. I think your case is quite unique so when you do get a reply from the US Consulate be sure to post the reply here. They do reply pretty promptly (at least I found they did in AU).
> 
> On a slightly unrelated note is it OK for a such a newly born baby to fly? I know I've seen babies on planes but they're usually a few months old, I've never seen one only a few days or weeks old flying (I'd be scared of germs as they don't have all their shots yet). Also if the baby is not born by flight day I don't think an airline lets you fly (I've ready something about no-no past month 7). I'm sure you've checked all this out but would love to know the answer.


It's certainly not ideal, but it is ok for a newborn to fly. The airline requires authorization from a doctor if the baby is less than 7 days old. The biggest worry is the proximity to people. Fortunately, the bassinet seats are in the front corners of the cabin, so at least we'll be as far away as we can get from others. I know it's unlikely, but I'm really, really hoping that we'll get upgraded. My husband is in the top of the top elite frequent flyer club (he flew 100k miles last year), so he often gets bumped when the flight is full. He got bumped to business the last time he flew to North America. Oh, I hope, I hope, I hope! It helps that there are only two seats with bassinets in economy, so I suppose there's a possibility we could get bumped to one in the next class if other people need them.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like you're already familiar with the drill, but just for the record it isn't ok for the baby to use the Australian passport to enter the US. You might be able to get away with it if you hit a particularly understanding immigration officer on arrival (??) but if you hit a [email protected], you're dead meat.

Unless the US Consulate in Australia is considerably different from the ones here in Europe, e-mail is kind of a dead end, too. As I understand it, you have to bring the baby into the consulate in order to register the birth and apply for a passport. Used to be they did the passport on the spot, but now they have to send it off to someplace in New Hampshire to make the biometric passport. But if you tell them about your plans when you register the baby, they should be able to provide you with "travel documents" that will allow you to fly on schedule. (They offer to do that for grown-ups who need new passports in a hurry - why not for a baby?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Bev! Well, I guess I'll just have to see what they say. There must be a way to make it work. While I'm sure most people don't do what I'm doing, I can't possibly be the first person to do it!


----------

